# rat clothes



## vegan_bexx (Nov 4, 2007)

anyone know where to get them?
like lil tee's for them 

i have seen some pics of rats wearing clothes
and i've seen alot for ferrets, but cant seem to find any for ratties

just for cute photos etc

i think its a bit mean - but it would be cool for a quick photoshoot = ]


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Haha... I've never actually seen clothes especially made for rats, but I've heard of people putting barbie clothes on their rats.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i made a little sweater for picasso out of a sock, but when i put it on her it competely disoriented her and she couldn't walk straight with it on. hilarious, i'll have to show you the video sometime.


----------



## vegan_bexx (Nov 4, 2007)

haha aww.

well i had a go at making a little jumper for my smallest rat Makk
i havent tried the finished product on him yet cos i kept messing about with it on him to get measurements etc and he got sick of it after a while, but i'll put it on him another time for a pic, it does look cute = ]

here are the pics of it although its not on.





































AND HERES THE LITTLE GUY THATS GOING TO WEAR IT


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

I thinks my girlies need skirts! LOL!!! I do not think they would leave them on each other!


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Gwendolyn wearing a barbie dress...










...I don't think she appreciated that too much, haha


----------



## vegan_bexx (Nov 4, 2007)

HAHA THATS CUTE = ] BUT NO SHE DOESNT LOOK PLEASED - MY BOYS ARE ALL ASLEEP NOW SO I'VE GOT NO CHANCE OF TRYING IT ON HIM TONIGHT.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

looking forward to the pics with it on. but please watch to make sure the caps lock isn't stuck in the future.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

Oh I bet that jumper is going to look super cute.


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

uhhg...

thats horrible...

I guess if your rats let you.

pets don't NEED clothes.
other than a collar (if its a dog)
unless its for protection

booties for small dogs, or things like that
or sled dogs.

thats the end of it

your rats though lol
I personally they they look idiotic in "clothes"


----------



## vegan_bexx (Nov 4, 2007)

he did let me but it is almost impossible to photograph him

we managed to get one but hes to fast and wiggly - deffinatly not a squishy 80% of the time


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

vegan_bexx said:


>


CUTE!


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

OMG that is adorable. You should provide instructions on how to make one!!! PLEEEEEASE!!!!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i would love to learn how to make that. i have 13 rats that would hate me but i would love to do it anyway. it'd be the perfect photo op!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

nepenthes said:


> uhhg...
> 
> thats horrible...
> 
> pets don't NEED clothes.


we know that, but we think it's cute.
actually i'm saddened that you would go so far to say "uhhg" and call it "ididotic". sorry that my preferences disgust you.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

i think clothes are cute, but some people go WAY overboard. like tiny raincoats and rain booties for dogs. cute for a photo-op, but when they "need to get dressed before going out," that crosses the line into weirdness... 8O


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

some of the breeds need it. the hairless can have very sensitive skin and i hear they chill easily. so for that type of dog i can understand the clothes. the winter booties on dogs out in the snow a lot, again good idea. the pads on their feet get just as cold as our feet would get, though it may take a little longer. 

however, a raincoat on a newfie? or a tootoo on a poodle? photo-op sure, but not needed for regular wear. 

as far as rats are concerned, it just looks too cute not to snap as many pics the camera will hold. if my cats would let me do it to them and not ruin the picture with their sour looks i would be dressing them in baby clothes in a heartbeat and taking as many pictures (even if it was only mental one) as fast as i could. i wouldn't do it every day though either. it'd be too much work and i want my animals to at least like me somewhat.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

i was thinking more about the whole "Paris Hilton" mentality (my dog is an accessory and needs to match me all the time, so i dress it in the same clothes i wear)

i understand about the special needs doggies, poor little guys.

(sorry for bashing Paris, she just was the first celeb that came to mind. i'm sure there are others who do it, too.)


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

I think it would be adorable if I brouth my rat in to the vet with a sweater or a jacket in the winter. I accatualy brought a ferret t shirt but it was really snug on him and the arm holes were too big. He kept walking out of.


----------



## Malta (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh geez...you people are putting ideas in my head now that i didn't need there! LOL *goes searching for old bag of barbies*


----------

